# gentoo-sources update verhindern [solved]

## manuels

Moin zusammen,

ich nutze die suspend2-sources und bin damit sehr glücklich.

Aber bei einem World-update will emerge immer noch die gentoo-sources installieren - obwohl die gar nicht installiert sind:

```
emerge -C gentoo-sources

--- Couldn't find 'gentoo-sources' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge
```

Gibts da eine schönere Lösung als die gentoo-sources zu masken?

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## firefly

öhm welches paket will denn die gentoo-source installieren?

```
emerge -pvt world
```

----------

## manuels

da hätt ich eigentlich auch von selber drauf kommen können.   :Embarassed: 

sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1 ist die Sau.

Ist das ein Bugreport wert? Eigentlich sollte doch fuse nur nach irgendeinem virtual-Paket verlangen, das irgendeinen Kernel repräsentiert, und nicht direkt nach den gentoo-sources verlanden, oder?

EDIT: Interpunktion

----------

## AmonAmarth

ich vermute eher das fuse die config datei vom kernel kontrolliert ob fuse auch wirklich im kernel deaktiviert ist...

----------

## manuels

hab jetzt mal FUSE im Kernel deaktiviert. 

Es hat sich aber nichts geändert.

----------

## AmonAmarth

hast du den /usr/src/linux symlink richtig gesetzt? 

schau mal mit 

```
eselect kernel list
```

nach und setze ihn ggf richtig mit 

```
eselect kernel set $kernelnummer
```

----------

## manuels

Nöö, das sieht auch korrekt aus:

```
eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.19-suspend2-r3 *

```

----------

## manuels

*bump*

----------

## Finswimmer

So wie ich das sehe baut der doch dafür neue Kernelmodule. Evtl wollen sie Fehler vermeiden und lassen es nur gegen die GentooSources laufen, denn so muss man nur die Kompalibität zu einem Paket überprüfen/gewährleisten.

Tobi

----------

## manuels

Also wenn ich mir den Sourcecode des Ebuilds anschaue, finde ich da nichts explizit zu den gentoo-sources.

Ich hab zwar noch neie ein ebuild geschrieben, aber schaut da mal selber rein.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Also wenn ich mir den Sourcecode des Ebuilds anschaue, finde ich da nichts explizit zu den gentoo-sources.
> 
> Ich hab zwar noch neie ein ebuild geschrieben, aber schaut da mal selber rein.

 

Da steht aber use_linux_kernel. Evtl ist in der Funktion nicht irgendeine Kernel-Quelle hinterlegt, sondern explizit die GentooSourcen.

Tobi

----------

## manuels

Nur wo kann die definiert sein?

```
$ for i in `equery f sys-apps/portage`; do grep -i kernel_linux $i; done

$ grep -R kernel_linux /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/

$ grep -R kernel_linux /usr/portage/sys-fs/fuse/*

/usr/portage/sys-fs/fuse/fuse-2.6.3.ebuild:IUSE="kernel_linux kernel_FreeBSD"

/usr/portage/sys-fs/fuse/fuse-2.6.3.ebuild:     if use kernel_linux ; then

/usr/portage/sys-fs/fuse/fuse-2.6.3.ebuild:     if use kernel_linux ; then

/usr/portage/sys-fs/fuse/fuse-2.6.3.ebuild:     if use kernel_linux ; then

/usr/portage/sys-fs/fuse/fuse-2.6.3.ebuild:     use kernel_linux && linux-mod_pkg_postinst

/usr/portage/sys-fs/fuse/fuse-2.6.4-r1.ebuild:IUSE="kernel_linux kernel_FreeBSD"

/usr/portage/sys-fs/fuse/fuse-2.6.4-r1.ebuild:  if use kernel_linux ; then

/usr/portage/sys-fs/fuse/fuse-2.6.4-r1.ebuild:  if use kernel_linux ; then

/usr/portage/sys-fs/fuse/fuse-2.6.4-r1.ebuild:  if use kernel_linux ; then

/usr/portage/sys-fs/fuse/fuse-2.6.4-r1.ebuild:  use kernel_linux && linux-mod_pkg_postinst

```

Es gibt nirgendwo was interessantes zu finden...

----------

## Necoro

Das Problem ist einfach: es ist nirgendwo definiert, dass die suspend2-sources das virtual "virtual/linux-sources" erfüllen

Fuse benötigt nun dieses virtual - und Portage sucht sich das erste Paket, was es erfüllt: und das sind die gentoo-sources. (Das es Fuse trifft ist denke ich zufällig -- hätte auch ein anderes sein können... Aber emerge -t zeigt ja immer nur eins an  :Smile: )

edit:/ Selbst die vanilla-sources werden nur auf wenigen Plattformen "anerkannt"

----------

## manuels

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist einfach: es ist nirgendwo definiert, dass die suspend2-sources das virtual "virtual/linux-sources" erfüllen

 

```
$ eix -c virtual/linux-sources

[N] sys-kernel/cell-sources (

        (2.6.18-r6)     !2.6.18-r6

        (2.6.19_rc5-r1) !2.6.19_rc5-r1

        (2.6.19_rc6-r1) !2.6.19_rc6-r1): Full sources including the arnd patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

[N] sys-kernel/ck-sources ((2.6.21_p2)  ~2.6.21_p2): Sources for the 2.6 linux kernel

[I] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (2.6.20-r8(2.6.20-r8)@06/15/07): Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

[N] sys-kernel/git-sources (

        (2.6.21-r2)     ~2.6.21-r2

        (2.6.22_rc1-r4) ~2.6.22_rc1-r4

        (2.6.22_rc1-r5) ~2.6.22_rc1-r5

        (2.6.22_rc3)    ~2.6.22_rc3

        (2.6.22_rc4)    ~2.6.22_rc4

        (2.6.22_rc4-r3) ~2.6.22_rc4-r3

        (2.6.22_rc4-r6) ~2.6.22_rc4-r6): The very latest -git version of the Linux kernel

[N] sys-kernel/hardened-sources (2.6.20-r2(2.6.20-r2) 2.6.20-r5(2.6.20-r5)): Hardened kernel sources 2.6.21

[N] sys-kernel/hppa-sources (

        (2.6.16.24_p11) *2.6.16.24_p11

        (2.6.17.6_p6)   *2.6.17.6_p6

        (2.6.17.7_p6)   *2.6.17.7_p6

        (2.6.17.10_p6)  *2.6.17.10_p6

        (2.6.18.2)      *2.6.18.2

        (2.6.19.1)      *2.6.19.1

        (2.6.20.1)      *2.6.20.1): Full sources for the Linux kernel with patch for hppa

[N] sys-kernel/mips-sources (

        (2.6.16.47)     *2.6.16.47

        (2.6.17.14)     *2.6.17.14

        (2.6.20.14)     *2.6.20.14): Linux-Mips GIT sources for MIPS-based machines, dated 20070415

[N] sys-kernel/mm-sources (

        (2.6.22_rc1-r1) ~2.6.22_rc1-r1

        (2.6.22_rc2-r1) ~2.6.22_rc2-r1

        (2.6.22_rc3-r1) ~2.6.22_rc3-r1

        (2.6.22_rc4-r2) ~2.6.22_rc4-r2): Andrew Morton's kernel, mostly fixes for 2.6 vanilla, some vm stuff too

[N] sys-kernel/openvz-sources (023.037(023.037) 028.027(028.027)): Full sources including OpenVZ patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

[N] sys-kernel/rsbac-sources (2.6.14(2.6.14) 2.6.14-r1(2.6.14-r1) 2.6.19-r1(2.6.19-r1)): RSBAC hardened sources for the 2.6 kernel tree

[N] sys-kernel/sh-sources (

        (2.6.13)        *2.6.13

        (2.6.14)        *2.6.14

        (2.6.15)        *2.6.15

        (2.6.16.20)     *2.6.16.20): Full SuperH sources including the gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

[N] sys-kernel/sparc-sources ((2.4.34)  *2.4.34): Full sources for the Gentoo Sparc Linux kernel

[D] sys-kernel/suspend2-sources (2.6.19-r3(2.6.19-r3)@04/26/07 ->

        (2.6.20-r6)     ~2.6.20-r6

        (2.6.21-r5)     ~2.6.21-r5

        (2.6.21-r6)     ~2.6.21-r6): Software Suspend 2 + Gentoo patchset sources

[N] sys-kernel/usermode-sources (

        (2.6.16-r3)     ~2.6.16-r3

        (2.6.16-r4)     ~2.6.16-r4

        (2.6.16-r5)     ~2.6.16-r5

        (2.6.18)        ~2.6.18

        (2.6.18-r1)     ~2.6.18-r1

        (2.6.18-r2)     ~2.6.18-r2): Full sources for the User Mode Linux kernel

[N] sys-kernel/vanilla-sources (2.6.16.19(2.6.16.19) 2.6.16.46(2.6.16.46) 2.6.18.8(2.6.18.8) 2.6.19.7(2.6.19.7) 2.6.20.6(2.6.20.6)): Full sources for the Linux kernel

[N] sys-kernel/vserver-sources (2.0.2.1(2.0.2.1) 2.2.0(2.2.0)): Full sources including Gentoo and Linux-VServer patchsets for the 2.6 kernel tree.

[N] sys-kernel/xbox-sources ((2.6.16.26)  *2.6.16.26): Full sources for the Xbox Linux kernel

[N] sys-kernel/xen-sources ((~)2.6.16.28-r2(2.6.16.28-r2)): Full sources for a dom0/domU Linux kernel to run under Xen

Found 18 matches.

```

=> Also die die suspen2-sources sind schon als virtual/linux-sources definiert.

----------

## Necoro

ah - hast recht... das PROVIDE wird in einer eclass gesetzt und nicht in dem ebuild  :Smile: 

trotzdem: in /usr/portage/profile/**/virtual wird immer nur "gentoo-sources" gesetzt (zu min bei den Profilen die jetzt in Betracht kommen) ...

----------

## manuels

verdammt, auch wenn ich die Zeile

```
virtual/linux-sources   sys-kernel/suspend2-sources
```

 in /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/virtuals einfüge will er die gentoo-sources installieren.

----------

## a.forlorn

Block doch gentoo-sources einfach weg, oder mach nen overlay.

----------

## ScytheMan

ich tippe auf die version von deinen suspend2-sources,  die 2.6.19er ist schon nicht mehr im tree drin. 

evtl. behebt ein update auf 2.6.20 bzw 2.6.21 das problem

----------

## manuels

Ich habe jetzt die gentoo-sources einfach in /etc/portage/package.mask/ gehauen und es funktioniert.

Das mit den 2.6.21er Kernel werd ich mal ausprobieren und mich dann wieder melden.

EDIT: Tatsache, mit dem neuen Kernel läufts.

----------

## tazinblack

Kann es sein, dass Du die Suspend2-Sources größer Deiner installierten Version maskiert hast in der package.mask?

Hatte den gleichen Effect und nachdem ich die Maskierung aufgehoben hab, will er gleich die neuere Version installieren und keine gentoo-sources mehr.

Leider ging mein erster Versuch vor ein paar Wochen die suspend2-2.6.20er zu verwenden total in die Hose. Da tat auf einmal mein WirelesLan nicht mehr (ipw2200).

Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage, warum man die 2.6.19er schon so früh aus portage rausgeworfen hat? Das ist ja eigentlich ziemlich frech, zumal sowohl bei vanilla als auch bei den gentoo-sources jeweils noch die 2.6.16er drin sind.

Man wird also quasi gezwungen zu migrieren, ob das nun geht oder nicht. 

Ich mein, ich hab keine Probleme immer auf aktuelle Versionen upzudaten, dann sollten sie aber auch funktionell sein.

Immerhin gibt es für die suspend2-sources nur gerade mal 3! Versionen im Tree und davon ist auch nur eine als stable markiert und das auch nur auf x86. 

War da jemand putzwütig?

Besonders spaßig wird die Sache natürlich, wann man ne etwas ältere Kiste hat, auf der der Kernel dann mehrere Stunden kompliliert  :Smile: 

----------

